# 4chan



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

do you like 4chan? cuz i do =)


----------



## Lost (Jul 3, 2008)

I find it fun for a quick laugh and some good wallpapers.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 3, 2008)

I like it fine. Fridays are fun.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to frequent it more often, but after a while I found it was the same stuff being circulated over and over. X3 I found that the less often I went, the more fresh things I'd see when I went there.


----------



## KemonoDragon (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, 4chans cool, especially furry fridays (oooh boy thats tomorrow, woot).
Say, any one interested in seeing one of my characters? I'll have to get a decent camera before i can upload i.


----------



## Lucid (Jul 3, 2008)

Its fun to go to /b/ occasionally for a laugh or two, but I usually find the site pretty boring.  Some cool pics can be found on some of the boards though.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 4, 2008)

/b/ I haven't been on in ages due to all the underage porn.

/k/ suits my occasional need for guns discussion.

That's it. Neither awesome nor fail. Just a site.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2008)

The first time I went there I was traumatized.

....I don't wanna talk about it....


----------



## ExTo (Jul 4, 2008)

What's cool with 4chan is that even though I don't visit it, I get to keep up with all the new crappy memes because one of my friends does.

It's funny enough.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 4, 2008)

4-chan the old furry nemesis is now nothing but furries for the most part.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 4, 2008)

4chan is one of the web I stay away from...don't know why...


----------



## ziggy47 (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to love 4chan. Now I'm a bit angry and I'm a bit amused and find this somewhat humorous. You can see the details of what went down on my userpage on DeviantARt. It's the same username as this one "ziggy47" and should be findable by search or typing in the address correctly.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 4, 2008)

Rules One and Two, guys.

Don't forget it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> Rules One and Two, guys.
> 
> Don't forget it.



Rules were made to be broken, silleh. <(^-^)>


----------



## Nidonemo (Jul 4, 2008)

I hear that dark and angry evils come from there...


----------



## shirei-demon (Jul 4, 2008)

eh, I never really had much love for it.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

I drop by occasionally. A retarded place, though sometimes fun.


----------



## Sulacoyote (Jul 4, 2008)

It's a dumb place full of people who circlejerk to SomethingAwful-rejected memes.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2008)

Sulacoyote said:


> It's a dumb place full of people who circlejerk to SomethingAwful-rejected memes.



we <3 you too


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

Lobar said:


> we <3 you too


Someone screencap this... Oh.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 4, 2008)

I occasionally get on there for a few laughs when I'm bored, but I prefer Dramatica.


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

It loses its fun when the users quote 4chan in everyday conversation away from the computer.

Especially when you just met the person.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 4, 2008)

Lobar said:


> we <3 you too



wait, why do you post in furry forums


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> wait, why do you post in furry forums



being a furry may have something to do with it


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

Lobar said:


> being a furry may have something to do with it


Impossible!


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 4, 2008)

How can anything terrible exist without furries?


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 4, 2008)

What was funny was a mate of mine went to some scientiology protest and personally recognised over half of the nigras and assorted anons there as being furries. We've fully infiltrated so many of the apparently anti-furry websites, it's impossible to take it seriously anymore. But yeah, /b/ is sometimes funny, but I personally prefer lulz.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 4, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> 4-chan the old furry nemesis is now nothing but furries for the most part.





Breanainn said:


> What was funny was a mate of mine went to some scientiology protest and personally recognised over half of the nigras and assorted anons there as being furries. We've fully infiltrated so many of the apparently anti-furry websites, it's impossible to take it seriously anymore. But yeah, /b/ is sometimes funny, but I personally prefer lulz.



And these two quotes really make me wonder how many furries there actually are on /b/, proportionately speaking.

This gives furry friday an entirely new dimension.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 4, 2008)

Never been there... because it lowers your iq


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 4, 2008)

No, I do not like 4chan.  /b/ is what keeps me away.


----------



## Maikeru (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to be a /b/-tard in the VERY early days (back when it was 4chan.net!) but I haven't gone on that board in a long while.

I usually just stick to /m/ and /v/ when I go on now.  /m/ is about giant robots so that appeals to me; and /v/'s just a video game-themed /b/ at this point anyway, complete with the not-so-rare flood of furry porn (usually Krystal from Starfox or someone from the Sonic series).


----------



## RailRide (Jul 4, 2008)

I go there occasionally for /h/, /n/, and /f/.

---PCJ


----------



## Ne0nie (Jul 4, 2008)

Fuck shitchan


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

eh, from time to time i go on, /b/ is just.... ugh the horror!!


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 4, 2008)

Nah, I spend most of my time on 7chan and my dearest 711chan.
Failchan doesn't really do it for me anymore.
-


----------



## scrumpet (Jul 4, 2008)

to those it applys to...
*FIRST AND SECOND RULE*

and no, i have not been on 4chan in a good 5 months
it went down the drain...
too many newfags....


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


> Nah, I spend most of my time on 7chan and my dearest 711chan.
> Failchan doesn't really do it for me anymore.
> -



i thought 7chan died


----------



## Zinzoline Velvetpelt (Jul 4, 2008)

...and as strange as it may sound, but I myself personally never heard of it, I have no idea what it is, I don't know where to find it, and a number of the comments I have read in this thread make me feel very grateful about that =~.^=


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> i thought 7chan died


 
Nope we're back up at full power. And have lots of Will Smith and Delicious Cake.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


> Nope we're back up at full power. And have lots of Will Smith and Delicious Cake.



cool ^^


----------



## Ne0nie (Jul 4, 2008)

Zinzoline Velvetpelt said:


> ...and as strange as it may sound, but I myself personally never heard of it, I have no idea what it is, I don't know where to find it, and a number of the comments I have read in this thread make me feel very grateful about that =~.^=




Believe me, you never -WANT- to know about it.



Arbiter said:


> i thought 7chan died



They _-ALL-_ need to die.


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 4, 2008)

Ne0nie said:


> They _-ALL-_ need to die.


 
And why's that? I love my Internet Hate Machine.

-Glitch


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


> And why's that? I love my Internet Hate Machine.
> 
> -Glitch



i always thought it was the porn :mrgreen:


----------



## Chastos (Jul 4, 2008)

/b/ is crap compared to what it was, but I still visit /v/. It's essentially /b/ without forced memes or recent threads being knocked back to the sixth page.


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 4, 2008)

Chastos said:


> /b/ is crap compared to what it was, but I still visit /v/. It's essentially /b/ without forced memes or recent threads being knocked back to the sixth page.


 
/b/?
Nah... /lulz/ and /i/nsurgency is where the parties at.

-Glitch


----------



## Axelfox (Jul 4, 2008)

Well it seems that many Griefers on Second Life come from there, sorry i don't like them.

Because i have been griefed in the past.


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 4, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Well it seems that many Griefers on Second Life come from there, sorry i don't like them.
> 
> Because i have been griefed in the past.


 
VIVA LA PN


----------



## HTtheCB (Jul 4, 2008)

/v/ is the only part I care about. S'alright.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 4, 2008)

4chan - Enemy of Mankind and Furries.
STAY AWAY FROM THAT SITE IF YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## ReallyAwesomeCat (Jul 5, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> 4chan - Enemy of Mankind and Furries.
> STAY AWAY FROM THAT SITE IF YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU!



I lol'd


----------



## Kanic (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't really like 4chan. I agree just going there lowers the IQ, but it is funny to see what retarded memes they have come up with


----------



## Tiamat X (Jul 5, 2008)

I enjoy my visits to 4chan. Never really go to /b/ though...had way too many "whaaaat" faces when I went there.

Maybe if I'm feeling mentally masochistic.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL i got banned for talking about battletoads in another gametop thread in /b/


----------



## Maim (Jul 5, 2008)

cancer.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

my head went esplodey


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

Hung with my /b/tard friend and his /b/tard girlfriend for the 4th.  Shit was SO cash.


----------



## Fu (Jul 5, 2008)

It scares me how /b/ practically controls internet subculture and its jokes.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jul 6, 2008)

4chan would be okay if it had moar Doctor Who pron.


----------



## Version4 (Jul 6, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> Rules One and Two, guys.
> 
> Don't forget it.



The rules seems to apply only to the tards....



Mr Fox said:


> Never been there... because it lowers your iq



And I'm a living proof 8D



scrumpet said:


> to those it applys to...
> *FIRST AND SECOND RULE*
> 
> and no, i have not been on 4chan in a good 5 months
> ...



Newfags has been keeping me away from /b/ too D: Though /f/ /v/ /k/ /an/ /hr/ are still visitable. Especially /hr/ I love that one. I [cencored] everytime I open it >:3


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 7, 2008)

4chan is the sphincter of the internet. Only dicks go in, only shit comes out.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> 4chan is the sphincter of the internet. Only dicks go in, only shit comes out.



Yes.  But sometimes when the dicks go in the ass that is 4chan, they hit the prostate and oh god the climax from that is like UNFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been there. I got some funny demotivational pics from it. I still don't understand the whole forward slash-letter-forward slash organization. Nor do I understand furry fridays......HALP!!


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

I like it; good for some cheap laughs, some free gifs and some awesome anime wallpapers. WIsh it had a dedicated Furry art section; then it'd be perfect.


----------



## Yggd (Jul 10, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with 4chan. It's just that the majority of the people who visit the site and make themselves known have terrible personalities and a mentality that inspires face-punching.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha. Considering this was in The Den, I was expecting a furry who got gunned down by the inhabitants of that site crying about how mean they were. 

More on topic, I do pop on there from time to time. I rarely post at all though, and I mainly visit /v/, with /b/ as another option should I be crazy enough to go there.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

Way way back in the day, I visited 4chan. And a few other chans that are now defunct/extinct.  I wonder if that's how I got to be so porn-jaded now?  Who knows? 

I poked my head in recently, and it's full of stuff I don't know/don't understand/haven't the faintest clue what those words mean, so it's not worth my trouble now. I might go there again, to see interesting new things, but then again, I might not.  I'm really only adventurous in interesting-porn-seeking about once a month.


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2008)

Sulacoyote said:


> It's a dumb place full of people who circlejerk to SomethingAwful-rejected memes.


Bitterness detected...Sounds like 4chan got up your lil skirt, eh?  I drop by sometimes, mostly for porn, as the meme factory has become fail, it's all just copypasta and aids.  Now I'm just waiting for someone to call me an oldfag, and the prophecy is complete.


----------



## Monak (Jul 10, 2008)

populated by an imbreeding mass of asshats


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 10, 2008)

Yggd said:


> There's nothing wrong with 4chan. It's just that the majority of the people who visit the site and make themselves known have terrible personalities and a mentality that inspires face-punching.


The same could be said for some of the people who are so vehemently against it. Only some, though.

Also, I'm a co/m/rade. Beyond that, though, I rarely take my tripfaggotry elsewhere. With all this talk about furry friday, though, did they finally drop the F40PH friday bullshit?

I dunno, maybe I'm just a


----------



## Yggd (Jul 10, 2008)

Azure makes an excellent point: the porn is indeed good. Probably the number one reason why I still visit occasionally.

EDIT: The kind of trolling /b/tards that proudly wear their Guy Fawkes masks and lurk over at Youtube will always be worse to me than anyone trying to argue with them.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

Yggd said:


> Azure makes an excellent point: the porn is indeed good. Probably the number one reason why I still visit occasionally.
> 
> EDIT: The kind of trolling /b/tards that proudly wear their Guy Fawkes masks and lurk over at Youtube will always be worse to me than anyone trying to argue with them.



Don't forget the patriotic nigras


----------



## Takun (Jul 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Bitterness detected...Sounds like 4chan got up your lil skirt, eh?  I drop by sometimes, mostly for porn, as the meme factory has become fail, it's all just copypasta and aids.  Now I'm just waiting for someone to call me an oldfag, and the prophecy is complete.



Newfag trying to be an oldfag detected.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

i go mostly for /x/ and a little of /b/


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 22, 2008)

4chan is the arse of the internet >_<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 22, 2008)

Im more alligned with encyclopedia dramatica than 4chan, because ED is alot more comical, whilst 4chan is digitally induced A.D.D.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm afraid to say, I go to the yaoi section.... that's it really. I don't pay much attention to what goes on there, but all I know is, there are some hawt yaoi pictures there =3


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 22, 2008)

4chan is fun. Porn, info, /k/, /toy/ and /hr/ and downloads... what more can you want? And whoever takes /b/ serious is an idiot. Why? Because people use it as a vent, and those who take it seriously either run away or stay there in denial thinking other anons are serious when they say they want to rape some 12-year old.

BTW, rules 1 and 2 apply to raids only.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 22, 2008)

Never been there before... 

must... see.... >.>


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 22, 2008)

4chan is down atm! NUUUUUU :'(


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Newfag trying to be an oldfag detected.


I hate you. BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.  Also, AIDS, STICK IT IN HER POOPER, CHEMO, ETC...


----------



## Khensu (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure do, I visit there somewhat frequently.  Though mostly I'll stick to /o/ and /co/, they tend to be pretty clear of /b/tards and newfags.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 22, 2008)

I went to /b/ once.... ONCE!


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 22, 2008)

*/b/, /v/ and /i/ for fun.

/f/, /u/, /h/, /e/ and /d/ for fappage. In that order.*


----------



## Intruder (Jul 22, 2008)

/f/ and /b/ for the lulz
/h/, /s/, and /b/ on friday for the pronz
/toy/ for the legos
/r9k/ for the GENTLEMEN.
/po/ for the HOLY SHIT! IS THAT A PAPER GUNDAM?!


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2008)

Hate it, hate going there. Kitstaa totally loves it, though. :/ He manages to find O.K. stuff usually, though, so I'm cool with what he shows. I can't stand the feel of the site, either. It's a cesspool of human intelligence and dignity. Most of it, at least.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 23, 2008)

D:
DIE 4CHAN DIE!!!


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 23, 2008)

/b/ got too random with their coprophilia.

Actually i haven't been to 4chan in months. If anything i just go to /k/ and /ic/.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

/b/ is just... weird. Those guys have a sense of humor that's quite hard to understand.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> /b/ is just... weird. Those guys have a sense of humor that's quite hard to understand.



Because it involves memes only those guys understand. Took me about 2 weeks to figure everything out.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 23, 2008)

I LIKE 4CHAN BUT NEWFAGS RUINED IT SO NOW I'M AN OLDFAG SITTING ON MY PORCH POLISHING MY SHOTGUN AND OCCASIONALLY FUCKING THE SKULLS OF MY MOST RECENT VICTIMS!


So yeah, I used to dig 4chan. I though Lulz.net was a worthy challenger to it but it's just a place where whiny furries go to create drama to distract themselves from their own little problems.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 23, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Because it involves memes only those guys understand. Took me about 2 weeks to figure everything out.



You don't need to be from 4chan to ignore me everytime i ask, because i hardly ever get explanations with memes other than rickrolling. It's like as if explaining it is some religious taboo bullshit.



> So yeah, I used to dig 4chan. I though Lulz.net was a worthy challenger to it but it's just a place where whiny furries go to create drama to distract themselves from their own little problems.



The only problem i have with lulz.net is that if it's not about constant show of porn, it's political commentaries and clashes of the intellectual love rockets. I know that it's a site that's probably meant to specialize near-exclusively in furry porn, but spare a thought for eclectics like me. :/


----------



## Lobar (Jul 23, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> You don't need to be from 4chan to ignore me everytime i ask, because i hardly ever get explanations with memes other than rickrolling. It's like as if explaining it is some religious taboo bullshit.



This is what ED is for, guys.  It's not just a place for butthurt furries to start drama with even dumber furries.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

/b/ was fun for a while, I guess. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong times now, but, I swear, FA Forums are more random than that right now (and have better segregation of the stupid, too).

We don't go there anymore.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 23, 2008)

Lobar said:


> This is what ED is for, guys.  It's not just a place for butthurt furries to start drama with even dumber furries.



I DID try ED, but ED was so cryptic i only guessed what rickrolling is for.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 23, 2008)

What the...is it just me or has 4chan crashed? Cause I can't open the page.


----------



## Axelfox (Jul 23, 2008)

4chan,but isn't that the one that has the group Patriotic Nigras?

I'm sorry but i hate them,because it isn't funny being griefed or orbited in second life.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> What the...is it just me or has 4chan crashed? Cause I can't open the page.


Dead for me as well.

Interesting.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

I think It's been DOSed


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> You don't need to be from 4chan to ignore me everytime i ask, because i hardly ever get explanations with memes other than rickrolling. It's like as if explaining it is some religious taboo bullshit.



Well, name a meme you need explaining?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I think It's been DOSed


Who the hell would DOS the failchan?..

Also, nice to see you wielding my translated line.


----------



## Sly_Fox (Jul 23, 2008)

Exactly what is the link for 4chan, can anyone post it?


----------



## horndawg (Jul 24, 2008)

I've only been there once. It pissed me off. They're the root cause of all the reasons the internet blows.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 26, 2008)

A) It's DDoS.
B) ROFL I so heard about that. I think I came when I heard about that.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 26, 2008)

kamunt said:


> A) It's DDoS.
> B) ROFL I so heard about that. I think I came when I heard about that.


Fucking awesome. I think it's been offline for a week or so now...

Unless it's those Scientology freaks who are responsible for it. Bonus points if it's Ebaum's World though.


----------



## Kano (Jul 26, 2008)

I used to go on 4chan a lot. Now I really don't care for it as much. It just stopped being funny to me :\


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

The only day I go there is fridays.


----------



## Entropy (Jul 26, 2008)

4chan is being DDOS'ed at the moment.


Oh what delicious irony! :-D


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 26, 2008)

They found out at least one person who was part of it. The idiot made a video of him gloating about it and uploaded it on youtube, and even had his myspace account in his profile, so they know where he lives.

What a fricking retard...


----------



## Dayken (Jul 26, 2008)

I frequent /co/, /tv/, and /v/.


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

I luv 4chan.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I luv 4chan.


Usa-chan go away


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I luv 4chan.


....-_-
Why'd you necro this thread?


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Usa-chan go away


Willow Tits or GTFO



CannonFodder said:


> ....-_-
> Why'd you necro this thread?








He told me to.


----------



## Willow (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Willow Tits or GTFO


----------



## Smelge (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I luv 4chan.



This isn't going to end well for you...


----------



## Dasaki (May 10, 2010)

Why don't we lock threads that haven't been posted on in more than, say a month automatically? It would stop pointless necros.


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> This isn't going to end well for you...


 ORLY?


----------



## Zontar (May 10, 2010)

This thread was around before civility was invented.


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Zontar said:


> This thread was around before civility was invented.


 was inb4 jebus?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> He told me to.


Ok then, carry on.


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok then, carry on.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Willow Tits or GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Usarise said:


> ORLY?





Usarise said:


>



wow this would've been really new and exciting about 10 years ago


----------

